# 1600Mhz vs 1866vs 2133Mhz RAM



## seamon (Sep 5, 2015)

What is the difference between
1600Mhz CL11, 1866Mhz CL10 and 2133 Mhz CL11 RAM? Which one is the best among the 3?

ALl of them are DDR3 and 8x2GB


----------



## Desmond (Sep 5, 2015)

I think it depends on how much your CPU supports.


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2015)

2133 Mhz CL11 if your processor supports it natively.

Otherwise 1866Mhz CL10 as second option.


----------



## seamon (Sep 5, 2015)

My CPU supports 2133Mhz.

- - - Updated - - -

How much difference are we looking at here? Difference in gaming/booting/Matlab/ C/Java/vPython programming.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 5, 2015)

What processor do you have?


----------



## seamon (Sep 5, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> What processor do you have?



core i7 4870HQ


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 5, 2015)

seamon said:


> What is the difference between
> 1600Mhz CL11, 1866Mhz CL10 and 2133 Mhz CL11 RAM? Which one is the best among the 3?
> 
> ALl of them are DDR3 and 8x2GB



DDR3: 2133MHz vs 1866MHz vs 1600MHz vs 1333MHz


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2015)

seamon said:


> How much difference are we looking at here? Difference in gaming/booting/Matlab/ C/Java/vPython programming.



It won't be more than 2-5%.


----------



## seamon (Sep 5, 2015)

Faun said:


> It won't be more than 2-5%.



I currently have 1600Mhz memory in my laptop, 1866Mhz chips are lying in my desk and just ordered 2133Mhz memory. I will just return the 1866Mhz memory. Electronics are cheaper in the US btw


----------



## masterkd (Sep 5, 2015)

*In short*
Gaming: No difference
Programming: Negligible difference
Video Editing/Rendering: Visible small difference
CPU intensive applications: Visible small difference

Spend the money for 2133 MHz memory only if you are into video editing, animation, 3D rendering or any CPU intensive application. Otherwise just go for 1600MHz memory sticks and save the money for GPU.


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2015)

seamon said:


> I currently have 1600Mhz memory in my laptop, 1866Mhz chips are lying in my desk and just ordered 2133Mhz memory. I will just return the 1866Mhz memory. Electronics are cheaper in the US btw



Everything is cheaper in US.


----------



## seamon (Sep 5, 2015)

masterkd said:


> *In short*
> Gaming: No difference
> Programming: Negligible difference
> Video Editing/Rendering: Visible small difference
> ...



Already have a GTX 980Ti in my gaming laptop. 

- - - Updated - - -



Faun said:


> Everything is cheaper in US.



Except:
1)Coca cola
2)Mineral Water
3)*PANI PURIS - Rs 660 per plate*
4)Chips.
5)Subway Sandwiches.
6) Video Games.


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2015)

seamon said:


> Except:
> 1)Coca cola
> 2)Mineral Water
> 3)*PANI PURIS - Rs 660 per plate*
> ...



Are you considering it from the pay standards present there ?

Pani Puri I can see why because it's not popular there. Demand and supply.

A McDonald meal is cheaper than vegetables. The economics of large scale commodity crops, standardization and subsidies keep the price lower. 

I used to get processed food for cheap while I was in NZ. It's the fresh vegetables and fruits which were costly. 

Watch Food Inc


Pretty important stuff about food we eat.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 5, 2015)

good quality food is wayyyy more expensive in US/abroad. 

on the other hand, junk food like kfc, McD, subway etc  are dirt cheap.


----------



## seamon (Sep 5, 2015)

[MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] I desperately want to eat pani puris lol.

So, 2133Mhz RAM good?


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2015)

seamon said:


> [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] I desperately want to eat pani puris lol.
> 
> So, 2133Mhz RAM good?



Once in a month will not be too taxing on your wallet.

2133MHz is good. Newegg ?


----------



## seamon (Sep 5, 2015)

Faun said:


> Once in a month will not be too taxing on your wallet.
> 
> 2133MHz is good. Newegg ?



I'd rather buy a game. Besides, American college food is nothing short of legendary.
Amazon.


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2015)

seamon said:


> I'd rather buy a game. Besides, American college food is nothing short of legendary.
> Amazon.



What's the menu of American college food ?


----------



## seamon (Sep 5, 2015)

Faun said:


> What's the menu of American college food ?



Literally every cuisine in the world. I don't even know the names.


----------



## powerhoney (Sep 5, 2015)

seamon said:


> Literally every cuisine in the world. I don't even know the names.



Some pics please or it didn't happen!!!


----------

